# Happy Father's Day!



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads! 

I think it is so great to be a parent in 2013. My son is nearly 3. My DH, as a Dad, plays a huge role in our son's life- estimating, my DH cooks 90% of meals, he gives baths 20% of the time, puts our son to bed 40% of the time, and spends lots of time with him on weekends. 

My mom is nearing 70. We often walk with my son to the playground- where we nearly always see at least one child with his/her Dad. She always knew her Dad loved her, but he was rarely around. He spent most of his time either at work or at the Knights of Columbus. 

I have no doubt that my dad loved me and my sister. He was a great dad! My mom had to go back to work when we were young, so he picked up bath time and cooking dinner. He drove us to/from school when we were in HS. But even then, he spent only a fraction of the time that my DH spends with our son. There are just different expectations now.

Today at a McDonald's playground, I went up to a Dad who was there with his three kids (maybe 4-7 y/o) and let him know that his kids were great with my 2 y/o. His kids helped my son, showed him where the sliding board was, played with him. It is not unusual to see a Dad out and about on his own with his kids nowadays. 

The role of Dad has changed dramatically in not much time. Here's to the guys who are making it work! Thanks, Dads! And thanks to my anonymous DH, especially!


----------

